# [SOLVED] set up wireless security on belkin modem/router



## tjw (Dec 13, 2009)

Can someone help me please?

I have a Belkin modem/router model no f5d7634-4 v2, the internet works fine on it as done my xbox 360. however today I noticed the wireless light was on (I use a wired connection) so I pulled the power cable out and plugged it back in, this seemed to cure it.
I thought someone must be using me internet connection, obviously I dont want this happening again.
The security isn't set up for the router as I never installed it via the disk, so therefore i have no idea how i go about doing this?

any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: set up wireless security on belkin modem/router*

Here's the manual for your router, jump to page 21 to 31 to Access your router's configuration. You may setup your security as well. Your router should support WPA or WPA2 Security, choose WPA2 for better security.


----------



## ardball (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re: set up wireless security on belkin modem/router*

wpa2 security and mac address filtering, maybe even hide your network name. with all three you should have some awesome security.


----------



## tjw (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: set up wireless security on belkin modem/router*

sorry for my delay in response to your replies. i have added a wpa2 password, mac filtering and changed my ssid, the mystery signal hijacker hasnt been back since.
so thank you both for your help, my mind is at ease now i have that security set up.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: set up wireless security on belkin modem/router*

You're Welcome, glad that we could help.


----------

